# looking For RP?



## Kamenriderfire (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking for a long-term RP partner, someone who is literate, who can RP reasonably often (multiple posts a day).someone that enjoys a good mix of story and kinky stuff. Someone who enjoys world-building, someone who is creative and who like to bounce ideas off each other.

I am looking for someone who can handle multiple posts a day or longer posts to compensate for the length between posts.
I am on central time in the US, I also like role-playing through discord or Skype if at all possible but am not married to it.

I want someone who doesn't mind planning ahead and having out of character conversations. I like people who can handle multiple characters if not at the same time would at least like to have a few characters to fill out our world.

If you personal message me, please be on the website often so at least we can get in touch.

Other than that everyone is welcome to apply


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Sep 17, 2019)

I tick pretty much every box there. Some of them multiple times. Uh, hhhhow much worldbuilding is too much..? (sweats)


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Sep 17, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> I tick pretty much every box there. Some of them multiple times. Uh, hhhhow much worldbuilding is too much..? (sweats)


I sent you a private message


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Sep 17, 2019)

I have entire universes of lore.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Sep 17, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have entire universes of lore.


Well personal message me and we can see if we can set something out.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 18, 2019)

If you're still looking and our time zones kinda match, I'm currently a bit down on good RPs.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Sep 26, 2019)

Looking for partners again


----------



## Universe (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh I would love to


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey. I'm in Aus time zone but I'm totally interested


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Oct 7, 2019)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Hey. I'm in Aus time zone but I'm totally interested


Sure send me a private message


----------

